# Quarter house/dream vacations week



## arc (Jun 6, 2015)

We own a week at Quarterhouse in New Orieans. We have been receiving calls asking us to reserve an hour for a phone presentation regarding Something new regarding Quarterhouse an Interval International. Has anyone else experienced this? What is this? Information from the caller is rather vague, and we are hesitant to waste the time.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2015)

Anyone who calls you is 99% likely to be a scam.  Don't take their calls - don't set up an appointment.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 6, 2015)

everything is not a scam  I got a similar call from my ownership at another New Orleans Resort. trying to sell me on converting to II points  The resort had contracted with a sales company to do this

Ill bet the quarter house did the same thing


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2015)

> trying to sell me on converting to ii points


 = SCAM


*Please note that Ron has previously posted that he doesn't mind talking to telephone solicitors.  I'd say that he is in the minority here.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 6, 2015)

Denise,
I don't understand why you are calling this a scam. Dictionary.com describes a scam thus:





> a confidence game or other fraudulent scheme, especially for making a quick profit; swindle.



The call was from a legitimate seller/converter who is dealing with Quarter House ownerships right now. They have the approval of Quarter House to do so. 

While you may not approve of what they are doing, and may feel that it is not the best course for most people, it is not a scam.

You can't dismiss me as someone who doesn't mind talking to telephone solicitors, because I *do* mind. But I generally try to find out who or what they are about before I hang up. That is, if they can spit it out in a minute or less. THEN I hang up.

Fern



DeniseM said:


> = SCAM
> 
> 
> *Please note that Ron has previously posted that he doesn't mind talking to telephone solicitors.  I'd say that he is in the minority here.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2015)

_In my opinion,_ soliciting people to pay big bucks to convert their timeshare to points is a scam.  

_In my opinion,_ these telephone solicitors lie to owners, leading them to believe that if they don't convert to points, they will no longer have the same access to their timeshares. 

_In my opinion,_ if this owner is interested in converting to points - they should independently research the option - not talk to a telephone solicitor.

YMMV


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 6, 2015)

If anyone wants to give the amount given for the Interval points conversion either here or in a new post, I would love to know for data points.


----------



## normalrog (Aug 22, 2015)

I am not getting phone calls, but I have been getting this email periodically for the last few months.  Seems like the same thing.  It's on QH email letterhead and signed by "Quarter House New Orleans Management."  The email appears to originate from ownerupdate@quarterhouse.com, so it seems authorized by QH.

Dear Quarter House Owner, 

As you may know the timeshare industry is ever changing. Online meetings are being conducted to inform Quarter House owners of recent developments. For participating in an online meeting and providing feedback you will receive a Dream Vacation Week.

Some of the issues covered in the seminar:
•	The resale market, for owners who are interested in resale 
•	The elimination of the color seasons by R.C.I. and Interval International 
•	Understanding the Credit and TDI indexes that replaced the color seasons (very important when trading)
•	The resorts decision to enroll in Club Interval
•	How to improve your chances when making an exchange
Click Here to view available times and schedule you appointment. 

For more information call 504-313-6000
Details for the Dream Vacation Week can be found on www.viewdreamvacationweek.com
Enter access code XXXXXXX

Sincerely,

Quarter House New Orleans Management 

Forward this email

This email was sent to xxxxxxxx by ownerupdate@quarterhouse.com |   
Update Profile/Email Address | Rapid removal with SafeUnsubscribe™ | About our service provider.

Quarter House New Orleans | 129 Chartres Street | New Orleans | LA | 70130


----------



## Greg G (Aug 23, 2015)

normalrog

That is the exact same e-mail I have gotten but with my Resorts Letterhead on it.  I haven't called yet to see what conversion cost they are quoting.

Greg


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't think they will quote you a price for calling.  I think you will have to call, make an appointment and they will tell you the price as a part of the hard sell.


----------



## Greg G (Aug 23, 2015)

tschwa2,  agree.  That's what I was trying to avoid.   

Greg


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 24, 2015)

The email is NOT from the Quarter House. The email is actually from the Outfield Resort Group PRETENDING to be the Quarter House. 

Even though the QH has given authorization it is still a scam in every sense of the word. They are being purposefully deceitful in who they are and what they want in order to turn "a quick profit". It absolutely falls under the definition of a scam.

If you want proof of the email actually being ORG just click unsubscribe. 



> Please Confirm Your Unsubscribe
> 
> Are you sure you wish to stop ALL emails from *Outfield Resort Group* sent to your email address?
> 
> ...



Getting someone's "approval" doesn't change the deceitful and predatory business that is being practiced. How many customers are glad they spent over $3,000 and an additional annual fee for this points program? There is a reason why the ORG is hiding it's name. Using their name would decrease the number of fish they would initially catch for the online scam pitch.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 24, 2015)

Also, if challenged this email might not even be legal in all places. It probably depends on if the eventual business transaction is between owner and QH or owner and ORG. Either way, it's still not an honest advertisement. It also completely contradicts the owner of ORG getting on TUG claiming that they never call an owner claiming to be QH. 

Shameless.....


----------



## Sarah Gordon (Jan 7, 2017)

Ok, so I did the stupid thing and joined, is there a way out of this SCAM?


----------



## Mgdoucet (Jan 7, 2017)

I own several weeks at Quarter House. One was bought directly from Quarter House, a 2BR that gave me 45,500 RCI points included in the purchase I received the same call as OP offering me a dream vacation week if I had an hour phone presentation giving info about Interval International's new points system.  I called Quarter House to see if they were legit and was told they were. So I figured I'd see what they had to say and get a bonus week for my time. After I was told about how great the point system was, I informed them that my week was already enrolled in RCI points. The salesman seemed confused, and after several minutes speaking with his boss, he told me I wasn't eligible for Interval's points because I was already in RCI. Evidently Quarter House had not informed them I was already enrolled in RCI points. I was told I would still get the dream week certificate. It took me numerous phone calls to get the certificate. If I wouldn't have been so persistent, I never would have received it. To top it off, I never used it because there wasn't much available. It was like one of those accommodation certificates that appear in your account that you never use.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 3, 2022)

ORG is apparently still at it.  I got an email inquiry from a friend who had been contacted.  He's a new owner at QH so maybe that's the deal -- just contact new owners.


----------



## klpca (Aug 3, 2022)

chapjim said:


> ORG is apparently still at it.  I got an email inquiry from a friend who had been contacted.  He's a new owner at QH so maybe that's the deal -- just contact new owners.


I got a call from QH yesterday.  It had something to do with II but I wasn't in the mood to chat.


----------



## spackler (Sep 30, 2022)

Yeah, got that call as well.  ORG is listed right on the main Quarter House website, so I'm assuming it's not a scam.

Anyone have details on what they're selling?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 30, 2022)

I got a call today saying they were from Quarter House and before he could start his speal, I told him I was not interested...


----------



## timeshare trader (Yesterday at 8:07 AM)

Interval used to sell a bundle of 12 dream weeks for about $10  The redemption rate used to be about $399 for their ever dwindling surplus inventory.  The bang for your buck for attending is pretty low.  I would pass


----------

